# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  حجيــة الأمـر المقضي به أو (قوة القضية المقضية) فى القانون السورى

## هيثم الفقى

حجيــة الأمـر المقضي به أو (قوة القضية المقضية) 

نصت المادة /90/ من قانون البينات على ما يلي : 1- الأحكام التي حازت درجة القطعية تكون حجة بما فصلت فيه من حقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه القرينة ولكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه القوة إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتعلق النزاع بذات الحق محلا وسببا . 2- ولا يجوز للمحكمة أن تأخذ بهذه القرينة من تلقاء نفسها 0 
ومن هذا النص يمكن أن نستنتج أنه متى أصبح الحكم نهائيا اعتبر قرينة قانونية قاطعة على صحة ما قضي به لا تقبل إثبات ما ينقضها حتى باليمين أو بالإقرار وذلك لاعتبارات تتعلق بالمصلحة العامة لأنه لو سمح بذلك لما اطمأن الناس على حقوقهم ولترك باب القضاء مفتوحا بين المتنازعين إلى ما لا نهاية ولتضاربت الأحكام 0 من أجل ذلك قضت محكمة النقض في كثير من أحكامها بأن قوة الأمر المقضي به تعلو على اعتبارات النظام العام ولا يعتبر الحكم نهائيا ما دام قابلا للطعن بالطرق العادية( الاعتراض أو الاستئناف ) أما الطعن بالطرق غير العادية ( إعادة المحاكمة أو النقض ) فلا تأثير له على حيازة الحكم لقوة الشيء المحكوم به حتى يحكم بإعادة المحاكمة أو بنقض الحكم . 
وإذا صدر حكم نهائي على خلاف حكم سابق حاز قوة الشيء المحكوم به ورفع الأمر لمحكمة النقض بالطعن بالحكم الثاني فتلغي محكمة النقض الحكم الثاني وتصرح بأن الحكم الأول هو الواجب النفاذ ولا يؤثر صدور قانون جديد على قوة الشيء المحكوم به لأن الحكم النهائي يكسب من صدر لصالحه حقا يصبح جزءا من ثروته . وقد أيدت ذلك محكمة النقض السورية في العديد من قراراتها ففي قرار لها جاء فيه : (إن للحكم حجية على الخصوم تمنع من طرح النزاع بينهم من جديد، ومتى صدر حكم وجب على الخصوم احترامه، فلا يجوز لأحد منهم أن يجدد النزاع بدعوى مبتدئة، ولو رفعت هذه الدعوى لا يجوز قبولها وتدفع بحجية الأمر المقضي.) (نقض سوري رقم 1279 أساس 4469 تاريخ 1 / 12 / 1985 مجلة المحامون ص1134 لعام 1985) 
وفي قرار آخر جاء فيه : (إن حجية الحكم المبرم إنما يتذرع بها إذا كان النزاع المعروض ثانية متعلقاً بنفس الخصوم وبذات الحق المدعى به محلاً وسبباً وصدر به حكم بات حاسم للخصومة.) (نقض سوري رقم 1377 أساس 1609 تاريخ 29 / 4 / 1954 مجلة المحامون ص240 لعام 1954 ) 
والمشرع السوري حين نص في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 90من قانون البينات ( انه لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تأخذ بهذه القرينة من تلقاء نفسها ) لم يعتبر هذه القرينة من النظام العام تبعا لهذا النص لأنها من حق الطرفين وليست من حق المحكمة كما تقول المذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون البينات 
وقد جاء في قرار لمحكمة النقض السورية : (إن قوة القضية المقضية من حق الخصوم فإذا تنازلوا عن التذرع بها صراحة أو دلالة امتنع على المحكمة البحث فيها من تلقاء نفسها ) (نقض سوري 138 تا 11/2/1953 منشور في كتاب قانون البينات في الفقه والاجتهاد لممدوح عطري قا 759 صفحة 614 ) 
على أن حجية الأمر المقضي به لا تمنع من تصحيح الأحكام من الأخطاء المادية الكتابية والحسابية أو تفسير ما وقع في منطوق الأحكام من غموض أو رفع دعوى جديدة أمام نفس المحكمة مصدرة القرار إذا أغفلت الفصل في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية وهي الحالات التي نصت عليها المواد /214 – 216 – 218 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية السورية . 
كما وأن قوة القضية المقضية ذات صفة نسبية فهي لا توجد إلا إذا توافرت فيها الشروط الآتية : 
أولا : الشروط الواجب تحققها في الحكم 
ثانيا : الشروط الواجب تحققها في الحق المدعى به

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أولا : الشروط الواجب تحققها في الحكم :
هناك ثلاثة شروط يجب تحققها في الحكم : 
1- يجب أن يصدر من المحكمة بموجب سلطتها القضائية : أي أن يكون هناك حكم فاصل في النزاع بين طرفين أو أكثر صادر عن المحكمة بموجب سلطتها القضائية لا بموجب سلطتها الإدارية أو الولائية مثال : حصر الإرث الشرعي لا يتمتع بقوة القضية المقضية لأنه يصدر عن المحكمة الشرعية بصفتها الولائية لا القضائية ولا يمنع من اعتبار الحكم حكما بمعنى الكلمة حائزا لقوة الشيء المحكوم به صدوره عن جهات القضاء العادي كالمحاكم المدنية والجزائية والشرعية أو عن جهات القضاء الإداري كمحكمة القضاء الإداري ومجالس التأديب واللجان الإدارية ذات الاختصاص القضائي أو عن جهات القضاء الاستثنائي كالمحاكم العسكرية ومحاكم أمن الدولة كما وتتمتع الأحكام الأجنبية بقوة القضية المقضية إذا منحت صيغة التنفيذ وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لقرارات المحكمين إذا اكتسبت صيغة التنفيذ . وقد جاء في قرار لمحكمة النقض السورية: ( إن وثيقة حصر الإرث الشرعية الصادرة عن القاضي الشرعي بسلطته الولائية ليست لها حجية في مجال حصر الإرث القانوني ) ( نقض سوري 240 تا 24/5/1967 تقنين البينات لشقيق طعمة قا 708 ص 1362 ) وفي قرار آخر : (تكون قوة القضية المقضية للأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم وقرارات قضاة التحقيق ليست لها هذه الصفة ) (نقض سوري 221 تا 15/4/1957 تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 803 ص 1360 ) وفي قرار آخر : ( إن قرارات رئيس التنفيذ حول الخلافات الموضوعية والتي تخرج عن إجراءات التنفيذ لا تتمتع بأية حجية وتكون معدومة ) (نقض سوري189 تا10/4/1965 تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 790 ص 1351 ) 
2- يجب أن تكون المحكمة مختصة اختصاصاً نوعياً بحيث يكون للمحكمة ولاية الحكم في القضية : وإن عدم الاختصاص إما أن يكون من النظام العام بحيث يمكن للقاضي التمسك به من نفسه ولا يملك الخصوم الاتفاق على ما يخالفه ( وهو الاختصاص النوعي ) وإما أن لا يكون كذلك ( كالاختصاص المكاني ) فإن كان من النظام العام وصدر الحكم عن محكمة غير مختصة نوعيا فإن الحكم لا يحوز قوة الشيء المحكوم به كما لو حكمت محكمة جنائية في مسألة مدنية لا تدخل في اختصاصها فلا يمنع هذا الحكم رغم انقضاء مهل الطعن من إقامة دعوى في الموضوع نفسه أمام المحكمة المختصة لان الاختصاص ولائي للمحاكم وذلك لأنه من النظام العام لا يملك الخصوم الاتفاق ولا التراضي على خلافه ويعتبر الحكم الصادر كأنه لم يكن . أما في الحالة الثانية أي إذا كان عدم الاختصاص لا يعد من النظام العام فإن هذا لا يؤثر على حيازة الحكم لقوة الشيء المحكوم به متى أصبح نهائيا كما لو حكمت محكمة حلب في قضية من اختصاص محاكم ادلب وهو ما يسمى بالاختصاص المحلي . وهذا ما أيدته محكمة النقض السورية في قرار لها جاء فيه : (الحكم الصادر عن محكمة غير مختصة يكتسب قوة القضية المقضية لصدوره عن جهة ذات ولاية وإن كانت غير ذات اختصاص ) (كتاب وزارة العدل تا 15/5/1960 قانون البينات لممدوح عطري قا 710 ص 1354 ) 3- يجب أن يكون الحكم قطعيا أو باتاً : وهو الحكم الذي يحسم النزاع في موضوع الدعوى جملة أو في جزء منه أو في مسألة متفرعة سواء تعلقت هذه المسألة بوقائع أو بقانون بحيث لا يصح الرجوع في حكمها فيه أو تعديله ولو كان الحكم خاطئا فالحكم ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى وبعدم قبول الدعوى أو عدم جواز النظر فيها أو سقوطها بمضي المدة والحكم بعدم الاختصاص أو بانقضاء الحق بالتقادم أو بعدم جواز الإثبات بالشهادة والحكم في طلب رد القضاة أو طلب دخول خصم ثالث أو طلب وقف الدعوى للفصل في مسألة أولية من محكمة أخرى وبالمحصلة فإن كل حكم يفصل في موضوع الدعوى أو بعضه أو في دفع أو مسألة فرعية تكون له حجية الأمر المقضي به بما فصل فيه : وقد قررت محكمة النقض : (إن الحكم المنقوض بجزء منه يبقى نافذاً بأجزائه الأخرى ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة ) (نقض سوري رقم 1099 تا 31/3/1954 تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 794 صفحة 1355 ) وجاء في قرار آخر : ( إن حكم النقض واجب الاتباع حكماً، فإذا فصلت محكمة النقض بنقطة معينة حازت قوة القضية المقضية. ولا يجوز مناقشة ما ورد فيها أو تخطئتها أو المداعاة في موضوعها. وباعتبار أن الأحكام التي حازت قوة القضية المقضية تعتبر عنواناً للحقيقة والصواب ) (نقض سوري رقم 2113 أساس 4306 تاريخ 30 / 12 / 1981 سجلات محكمة النقض) ومع ذلك فهناك أحكام قطعية لا تبت بالخصومة بشكل حاسم فلا تكون لها حجية الأمر المقضي به ( كالحكم بالغرامة التهديدية المنصوص عنها في المادتين /214 – 215/ من القانون المدني فيجوز للقاضي إعادة النظر بهذه الغرامة زيادة أو نقصانا أو إلغاءها اذا رأى حاجة لذلك 
أما الأحكام غير القطعية فلا يكون لها حجية الأمر المقضي به لأن الغرض منها اتخاذ إجراءات معينة تمكن من الوصول للفصل في النزاع بغير أن تبت في موضوع الدعوى وهذه الأحكام هي : 1- الأحكام التحضيرية : وهي الأحكام التي تصدرها المحكمة أثناء سير الدعوى بإجراءات معينة لتنوير الدعوى 0 كتعيين الخبراء والحكم بإجراء تحقيق أو الحكم بالإثبات بالشهادة 2- الأحكام التمهيدية : وهي الأحكام التي تسبق الحكم في موضوع الدعوى لكنها تختلف عن الأحكام التحضيرية في أنها تبين رأي المحكمة في نقطة النزاع كالحكم بتعيين خبير لتقدير قيمة الضرر) 3- الأحكام المؤقتة : وهي أيضا الأحكام التي تسبق الحكم في موضوع الدعوى ولكنها لا تمس جوهر النزاع والغاية منها اتخاذ إجراءات تحفظية أو مؤقتة لحماية حقوق الخصم لحين الفصل في موضوع الدعوى والمحكمة غير ملزمة بها عند الفصل في موضوع النزاع وتعتبر من هذه الأحكام : q القرارات التي يصدرها قاضي الأمور المستعجلة q الأحكام الصادرة في قضايا الأحوال الشخصية في مسائل الولاية على المال والنفس : كما في حالة - تعيين وصي على القاصر فمجرد بلوغ القاصر يترتب عليه إنهاء الوصاية – قرار القاضي بإراءة الصغير q أحكام النفقة التي تصدر عن المحاكم الشرعية : يستطيع القاضي زيادتها أو إنقاصها تبعا لتبدل حال الزوج وأسعار البلد q الأحكام التهديدية : يمكن للقاضي الرجوع عنها إذا امتثل المدين وقام بتنفيذ التزامه 0 إذا : الأحكام المذكورة مؤقتة يجوز العدول عنها إذا تغيرت الظروف التي أدت إلى إصدارها وحجيتها مؤقتة تزول بزوال سبب الإصدار . • *ولابد منالتنويه الى أن العبرة لإثبات حجية الأمر المقضي به هو لمنطوق الحكم لا لأسبابه وهو الجزء من الحكم الذي يفصل في نقطة النزاع ولا تثبت الحجية إلا للمنطوق الصريح إلا إذا كان المنطوق الضمني هو النتيجة الحتمية اللازمة للمنطوق الصريح فإذا إنعدمت هذه النتيجة فلا حجية إلا للمنطوق الصريح أما إذا تناقض منطوق الحكم مع أسبابه وموجباته فقد أجاز القانون إعادة المحاكمة في النزاع مجددا لصراحة المادة /241 فقرة ( و) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . وقد جاء في اجتهاد لمحكمة النقض السورية : ( إذا كانت الحجية للمنطوق في الموضوع الأصلي فإن بعض الأحكام يكون فيها للأسباب وللمنطوق حجية ضمنية بالنسبة لبعض تفاصيل النزاع الفرعية التي كانت موضع جدال بين الطرفين وفصل فيها الحكم ) (نقض 145 أساس 844 تا 28/2/1974 تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 827 ص 1386 ) وفي قرار آخر : ( إن أسباب الحكم لا تكون لها حجية الأمر المقضي فيما عرضت له من المسائل إلا إذا كانت ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بمنطوق الحكم تحدد معناه أو تكمله حتى إذا عزل عنها صار ناقصاً) ( نقض سوري 528 تا 22/6/1974تقنين البينات قا 792 ص 1353 ) 

ثانيا : الشــروط الواجــب تحققها في الحق المدعى به :
لا يكون للحكم القضائي قوة القضية المقضية إلا إذا توفرت فيه ثلاثة شروط هي : 1- وحد ة الموضوع 2- وحـدة السبب 3- وحــدة الخصوم وفق منطوق المادة /90/ بينات 1- وحدة الموضـوع أو محـل الحـق حتى يمكن التمسك بقوة الشيء المحكوم به يجب أن يكون موضوع الواقعة أو الدعوى الثانية هو بعينه موضوع الواقعة أو الدعوى المحكوم فيها ( كما لو ادعى شخص على آخر يطالبه بمبلغ خمسون ألف ليرة سورية وردت دعواه لعدم الثبوت فلا يحق له المطالبة بهذا المبلغ ثانية أمام نفس المحكمة أو أمام أي محكمة أخرى ) والحكم بشيء يسري على ملحقاته وعلى ما يتفرع عنه فإذا حكم لشخص بملكية منزل فلا يمكن للخصم أن ينازعه في استحقاقه لريعه 0 وفي حالة رفض الدعوى المذكورة فذلك لا يمنع من رفع دعوى الملكية كما أن الحكم بالكل يسري على الجزء (فلو رفع الشخص دعوى بدين ورفضت لعدم الثبوت فلا يحق له أن يرفع دعوى بقسط منها او دعوى بفوائد الدين ) وليس العكس صحيحا أي أن الحكم بالجزء لا يتضمن حتما الحكم بالكل 0 ولا يعتبر الموضوع متحدا بمجرد تعلق النزاع في الدعويين بموضوع واحد بل العبرة لموضوع النزاع ( فالحكم الصادر في دعوى الملكية لا يمنع من رفع دعوى وضع اليد ) ويعتبر الفصل في اتحاد الموضوع أو عدمه فصلا" في مسألة موضوعية أي أن القاضي لا يخضع لرقابة محكمة النقض ما دام حكمه مبنيا على أسباب من شأنها أن تؤدي إليه عقلا بحيث تكون مستساغة ومؤدية للنتيجة التي انتهى إليها وقد جاء في قرار لمحكمة النقض السورية : (إن الاحكام الصادرة في قضايا الحيازة لا تتعدى حجيتها الفصل في تثبيت أونزع يد ائز ولا تؤثر على النزاعات الموضوعية ) (نقض سوري رقم 91 تا28/2/1967تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 802 ص 1359) وفي قرار آخر : (يشترط لقبول الدفع بسبق الفصل في الدعوى أن يكون موضوع الدعوى الجديدة هو ذات الموضوع الذي اقترن بحكم حاز الدرجة القطعية سواء من جهة الحق أو المصلحة إن تعليق الحقين المختلفين بمصدر واحد لا يكفي للاحتجاج بقوة القضية المقضية الحاسمة للنزاع في احدهما من أجل دفع الآخرى ) نقض سوري رقم 73 تا 21/2/1954 تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 810 ص 1366 2- وحــدة السبب : السبب هو الأساس القانوني الذي يبنى عليه الحق أو هو ما تولد منه الحق أو نتج عنه كالشراء أو الميراث أو الوديعة أو الوصية أو الهبة أو أي تعاقد أو أمر مادي كوضع اليد الذي من شأنه أن ينتج أثرا قانونيا ويجب أن يكون السبب متحدا في الدعويين حتى يمكن التمسك بقوة الشيء المحكوم به فإذا تغير السبب فلا يمكن التمسك بقوة الشيء المحكوم به ولو كان الموضوع واحد والخصوم أنفسهم ( فإذا رفع شخص على آخر يدعي بملكية المنزل باعتباره مشتريا وردت دعواه فإن هذا لا يمنع من رفع دعوى أخرى بملكية المنزل على نفس الشخص باعتباره وارثا له ) وكذلك يجب التمييز بين سبب الدعوى وبين وسائل الدفاع والحجج القانونية التي توصف فيها الواقعة القانونية الواحدة ففي دعوى المطالبة بالتعويض عن الضرر الواحد فإن إقامة الدعوى على أساس المسؤولية العقدية يمنع من إقامتها مرة ثانية لذات الضرر على أساس المسؤولية التقصيرية مثال : ادعى شخص على آخر يطالبه بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي لحق به جراء تأخر البائع تسليمه الدار المباعة له على أساس المسؤولية العقدية وتقرر رد الدعوى واكتسب الحكم الدرجة القطعية ثم عاد وتقدم بذات الدعوى ولكن على أساس المسؤولية التقصيرية فان للحكم الأول حجيته عليه وذلك أن ما أدلى به في الدعوى الثانية هو تغيير للدفع وليس للسبب ..في حين لو أنه عاد وتقدم بدعوى يطالب بالتعويض عن النواقص التي وجدت في المبيع أو العيب فيه فلا حجية للقرار الأول المتعلق بطلب التعويض عن التأخير في التسليم على هذه الدعوى لتغير السبب بين الدعويين وقد جاء في قرار لمحكمة النقض السورية : (إذا اقيمت الدعوى بسب جديد لم يثر في الدعوى السابقة ولم يفصل فيه لاتمنع من رؤية الدعوى الجديدة ) (نقض رقم 200 تا 24/5/1965 قانون البينات لممدوح عطري قا 756ص 611) وفي قرارآخر : ( إن الأساس في وحدة الدعويين يقوم على ذات الموضوع وحقيقة السبب بصرف النظر عن علة السبب ) ( نقض سوري 188تا 1/9/1962 قانون البينات لممدوح عطري قا 749ص606) وفي قرار آخر جاء فيه : ( إن اعمال المادة 90 من قانون البينات رهن بأن تصدر الأحكام في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون تغييرصفاتهم وتعلق بذات الحق محلا" وسببا" ولكن باختلاف السبب في الدعوى الثانية عما كانت عليه في الدعويين السابقتين ينهار معه أحد شروط حجية القضية المقضية ) (نقض سوري رقم 481 أساس 950تا 10/5/1976 سجلات النقض تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 820 ص 1377) والعبرة عند تعدد الدعاوى لسبب واحد هو للحكم الأول وهو الذي يحوز قوة الشيء المحكوم به . وقد ظهرت الصعوبة في تعيين السبب في دعاوى بطلان العقود فقد تختلف في عقد واحد أسباب البطلان لسبب من الأسباب وقضت المحكمة بردها فهل يحول ذلك دون رفع دعوى جديدة للإبطال استنادا لسبب آخر ؟ الفقهاء يرون أن عيوب الرضا ونقصان الأهلية وعيوب الشكل تشكل أسبابا متعددة للدعوى فرد دعوى البطلان بالاستناد إلى أحد هذه الأسباب لا يمنع من رفع دعوى بطلان جديدة استنادا لسبب آخر أما في حال صدور قرار بالبطلان لسبب ما فيذهب هؤلاء إلى دمج جميع أسباب البطلان في سبب واحد فالحكم الصادر بالبطلان بالنسبة لأي سبب يتمتع بقوة القضية المقضية لجميع الأسباب الأخرى 0 ثالثا : وحدة الخصوم ووحدة صفاتهـم : 
لا يعتبر الحكم متمتعا بقوة القضية المقضية إلا بالنسبة للخصوم الذين صدر بمواجهتهم و لا أثر له بالنسبة إلى الغير 0 فالحكم الذي يصدر بمواجهة شخص لا يكون له أي أثر على شخص آخر لم يكن طرفا و لا ممثلا في النزاع الذي انتهى إلى صدور الحكم 0 
ويعتبر طرفا في النزاع الشخص نفسه سواء مثل بالذات أمام المحكمة أو بواسطة ممثل تعاقدي أو قانوني ( الوكيل و الوصي و القيم ) أي أن المقصود باتحاد الخصوم أن يكون بصفاتهم لا بأشخاصهم فإذا مثل شخص بواسطة محاميه في دعوى ورفضت فلا يجوز أن يجددها ويحضر بنفسه أمام المحكمة بحجة أنه شخص آخر غير المحامي ، بمعنى أن الحكم الذي يصدر في مواجهة الوكيل يحوز قوة الشيء المحكوم فيه بالنسبة للموكل وحجية الحكم لا تقتصر على الخصم نفسه بل تتعداه إلى خلفه العام (كالوريث ) والخاص كالمشتري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أما بالنسبة للخلف العام فإن حجية الحكم تسري عليه باعتباره خلفا عاما للمورث - إلا إذا كان الحق المتنازع عليه والذي صدر بشأنه حكم يتعلق بوارث آخر كان قد تلقى الحق موضوع الحكم من المورث بهذه الصفة - ( كما لو تصرف المورث بعقار إلى أحد الورثة بموجب حكم اكتسب الدرجة القطعية وكان هذا التصرف ينطوي على وصية مضافة لما بعد الموت فان باقي الورثة لا يعتبرون هنا خلفا عاما للمورث بل يعتبرون من الغير بالنسبة لهذا التصرف أما بالنسبة للخلف الخاص فالأحكام المكتسبة الدرجة القطعية السابقة لاكتسابه أي حق عن سلفه والتي كان سلفه طرفا فيها فان حجية هذه الأحكام تسري على الخلف الخاص ولا تسري عليهم إذا كان العكس ( فالحكم الصادر في نزاع على ملكية عقار لا يكون نافذا على من اشتروا وسجلوا عقدهم قبل رفع الدعوى التي صدر فيها هذا الحكم لأن من اشتروا قد أصبحوا بعد البيع ذوو حق خاص ولم يبق للبائع صفة في المخاصمة نيابة عنهم بشأن هذا الحكم وعلى ذلك فلا يكون للحكم الصادر في دعوى تثبيت الملكية ضد البائع حجية الأمر المقضي بالنسبة للمشتري الذي سبق وسجل عقده قبل رفع الدعوى ) 
وإذا كان المتفق عليه أن الأحكام ا النهائية تسري على الخلف الخاص ولو لم يكن خصما في الدعوى ما دام قد تلقى الحق من السلف إلا أن العكس ليس صحيح فلا قيمة للحكم النهائي الذي يصدر قي مواجهة الخلف ضد السلف إلا إذا كان السلف مختصما في الدعوى لأن الخلف لا يمثل السلف كما ويسري الحكم على دائني الخصم لأن المدين يمثل مبدئيا دائنه إلا إذا ثبت تواطؤ المدين مع خصمه في الدعوى أو تعمد الإضرار بالدائن وأيضا العكس ليس صحيحا فالدائن لا يمثل مدينه ولا يعتبر الحكم نافذا في حق الغير ولكن يمكن للغير أن يستفيدوا من الحكم بدون أن يضرهم ( المدينين متضامنين – الدائنين متضامنين – الكفلاء – المتعهدين تعهد غير قابل للتجزئة – الملاك على الشيوع) وكل هؤلاء لهم أن يعترضوا اعتراض الغير على الحكم الصادر في حق المدين أو دائن آخر إذا كان مبنيا على غش أو حيلة والوارث باعتباره ممثلا للتركة في الدعوى يعتبر ممثلا لسائر الورثة على أنه يحق للورثة الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر بحق التركة إذا أثبتوا أن الحكم صدر بغش أو بحيلة وقد جاء في قرار لمحمكة النقض السورية : (للحكم المبرم حجية على الخلف العام سواء كان عاما" أو خاصا" دون الغير والغيرية في الحكم لا تختلف في جوهرها عن الغيرية في العقد ) (نقض سوري 344تا 24/4/1974 تقنين البينات لشفيق طعمة قا 771 ص1305) وهناك بعض الأحكام التي تسري على جميع الناس وتكون حجة عليهم لا على الخصوم أنفسهم فقط ( تعيين وصي – توقيع الحجر على شخص ما – الأحكام الصادرة في مسائل الانتخاب ) أما أحكام الجنسية فلا تحوز قوة الشيء المحكوم به لتعلقها بسيادة الدولة وأمنها 



مدى حجيــة الأمــر المقضي به1- حجية الأحكام المدنية أمام المحاكم الشرعية وبالعكس : 
تحوز الأحكام المدنية حجية الأمر المقضي به أمام المحاكم الشرعية ما دامت مستوفية لشروطها ( في حدود اختصاصها ) أما إذا تجاوزت حدود اختصاصها الوظيفي فحكمت بما هو من اختصاص المحكمة الشرعية فلا يحوز حكمها حجية الأمر المقضي به ولو كان قطعيا ( كما لو حكمت محكمة الصلح بدعوى تفريق ) وكذلك للأحكام الشرعية حجية الأمر المقضي به شريطة أن لا تخرج أيضا عن حدود ولايتها 0 والشيء الوحيد الذي يميز الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم الشرعية عن الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم المدنية هو أنه لبعض الأحكام الشرعية حجية مطلقة تجاه الكافة ( الاحكام المتعلقة بالطلاق والتفريق والنسب ) وبعض الأحكام لها حجية مؤقتة تبعا للحالة التي صدرت من أجلها ( كالأحكام المتعلقة بالنفقة ) 
2- حجية الحكام الجزائية أمام المحكمة المدنية : 
نصت المادة/91/ بينات على انه لا يرتبط القاضي بالحكم في الوقائع التي لم يفصل فيها هذا الحكم أو الوقائع التي فصل فيها دون ضرورة 0 يستفاد من هذا النص أن المشرع السوري لم يشترط لحجية الأحكام الجزائية في الدعوى المدنية الأسباب نفسها التي اشترطها بالنسبة لحجية الأحكام المدنية في الدعاوي المدنية ( وحدة الخصوم – وحدة المحل – وحدة السبب ) وقد جاء في قرار لمحكمة النقض السورية : (إن حجية الحكم الجزائي الذي يقضي بثبوت أو نفي الفعل الجرمي، فصلاً لازماً وضرورياً، هي مطلقة تجاه القضاء المدني. أما حجية الحكم المدني الصادر عن القضاء الجزائي فهي نسبية ومقيدة بوحدة الأطراف والموضوع والسبب.) (نقض سوري رقم 440 تاريخ 9 / 5 / 1965 مجلة القانون ص422 لعام 1965 ) لكنه اشترط شروط أخرى وهي : أ?- أن يكون الحكم الجزائي قد فصل في الوقائع المعروضة على القاضي المدني ب?- أن يكون فصله في هذه الوقائع ضروريا أي أنه للقاضي المدني الذي يتقيد بالوقائع التي فصل فيها القاضي الجزائي أن لا يأخذ بالتكييف القانوني الذي تضمنه الحكم الجزائي من الناحية الجزائية ، فللقاضي المدني أن يصدر حكمه بمسؤولية السائق المدنية بالرغم من أن المحكمة الجزائية أبرأته من تهمة القتل خطأ لأن الوقائع الثابتة غير كافية للحكم ضده أي أن يأخذ في حكمه بالتكييف المدني للمسؤولية الذي يختلف عن التكييف الجزائي كما أن القاضي المدني غير ملزم بالتقيد بالوقائع التي فصل فيها القاضي الجزائي ولم تكن ضرورية للفصل في الدعوى الجزائية ( كما لو تعرض القاضي الجزائي لعنصر الضرر ولم يكن هذا العنصر من عناصر ارتكاب الجريمة فنفى وجود عنصر الضرر فلا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجزائي عند بحثه بدعوى المسؤولية المدنية وقد سارت محكمة النقض السورية على هذا النهج ففي قرار لها جاء فيه : (إن القاضي المدني غير ملزم بالحكم الجزائي في الوقائع التي لم يفصل فيها هذا الخكم أو الوقائع التي فصل فيها دون ضرورة ) نقض سوري 2801 تا 24/12/1955 قانون البينات في الفقه والاجتهاد قا 773ص630 
3_حجية الأحكام المدنية أمام المحاكم الجزائية : 
المحاكم المدنية لا تأثير لها على المحاكم الجزائية وليس لها قوة الشيء المحكوم به نهائيا فلو حكمت محكمة مدنية برد بطلان بطاقة بريدية بناء على أنها مزورة فيمكن للمحكمة الجزائية أن تقرر براءة من نسب إليه التزوير إذا وجدت الأدلة القائمة على التزوير غير صحيحة أو غير كافية


منقول

----------

